# 4.5 PH reading using SERA Liquid PH tester



## freestyler87 (17 Jun 2010)

Hi, 
I test my water with Sera PH tester as it said use 5ml of aquarium water and 4 drops of the tester the reading i have is between 4.5 to 5.5 PH following this http://www.sera.de/fileadmin/gbi/sera_p ... 10_int.pdf
is this accurate? my RCS and Yamato die always... my aquarium is planted with age of 2 months...i have 2 oto and 1 Sae
any idea what i can do with the PH? i would like to increase it abit... but not using any chemical... any guide i should do? 
please help

thanks in advance

Regards,
Kenneth


----------



## Nelson (17 Jun 2010)

hi  freestyler87,

i can't really help,but a little bit more info might help others.

what are you using in your drop checker.
what substrate are you using.
do you use tap or RO water.

and you should let people know you're in Malaysia   .


----------



## freestyler87 (17 Jun 2010)

Hi Nelson,
This my below spec and equipment

2 x 1 x 1 feet aquarium
substrate ADA Amazonia 2 + Malayan  ( 9 liter AM2 and 9Liter Malayan )
Filter JET3368 820 Liter/ Hour
Using Tapwater with cheap anti-chlorine RM1
Pressurized Tank (10pounds) aka 4.5 kg
Flora : Glosso , Flame Moss , Rotala sp Green , Rotala sp Red , Rotala sp Vietnam 
Temperature :- Day 28Celcius and Night 26 Celcius with Fan..
Light: 55W PLL Light + 25W T5HO = 80Watt

i dont have Drop checker i take 5ml water from the aquarium as the Sera PH tester kit instruction put in the measurement cup and add in 4 drops of Sera Liquid PH tester and mix it the color turns reddish as 4.5 to 5.5 PH
as the fauna i have is 2xOto 1xSAE and every time i introduce Shrimp they die after 42Hours...
and im from Malaysia   

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Kenneth


----------



## bigmatt (17 Jun 2010)

Can you get a copy of your local water report - that might hold the key.  In the UK we can email or write (or sometimes find the website) of our water company and they will send a detailed water report.  4.5 seems awfully low for tap water - maybe other members could advise on whether substrate etc. is causing this?
Hope this helps,
Matt


----------



## Nelson (17 Jun 2010)

whats the ph of your tap water ?.
doesn't  ADA Amazonia 2 lower ph as well.

i'm not a shrimp expert but i reckon the ph is too low for them to molt.
doesn't explain why they die so quick though  :? .


----------



## freestyler87 (18 Jun 2010)

Thanks for reply,
my tap water ph 6.5
the 4.5 to 5.5 is from my aquarium... 
ya ADA amazonia and malayan lower the PH..
well sad to say, i have asked my local water company to provide the test report for more than 2 months...
just to let you know Malaysian Government SUCKS... if you bribe them, they will give you asap...


----------



## mr. luke (20 Jun 2010)

I would ditch the A/S and breed your chosen shrimps in your tapwater.
That is THE perfect ph for breeding crs verieties, i wish i was so lucky.
Its a combination of your c02 (could be lowering your ph up to 1 on your ph scale) and your aquasoil  i think.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (20 Jun 2010)

Just a quick thought, can you add limestone or something to raise the PH? Limestone does rais it doesn't it?


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jun 2010)

Hi all,


> Just a quick thought, can you add limestone or something to raise the PH? Limestone does raise it doesn't it?


 That would be my suggestion as well, some oyster shell grit or egg shell just to offer a bit of buffering.
cheers Darrel


----------

